# Fußball-Rasen-Schrift



## berlinboy3636 (22. Januar 2010)

Brauche dringend Hilfe hierbei:

http://www.vektorgarten.de/ps-fussball-rasen.html

Könnte mir jemand das genauer erklären? Ich bin noch ziemlich neu auf diesem Gebiet.

THX!


----------



## Another (22. Januar 2010)

Willkommen im Forum.
Ist doch auf deutsch. Wo genau haperts denn?


----------



## Leola13 (22. Januar 2010)

Hai,

sicherlich an den recht wagen Angaben zu Einstellungen und daran, daß wenn man andere Ausgangsbilder / -schriften verwendet ein anders Ergebnis bekommt ! .. oder ?1? 

Am besten (wie schon gesagt) sagen wo es hapert oder einen momentanen Zwischenschritt posten.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## berlinboy3636 (23. Januar 2010)

Bei diesen Schritt haperts:
"Anschließend wechseln Sie zum Kanal mit der kontrastveränderten Rasenfläche. Im Bild sehen Sie an einigen Stellen die geladene Auswahl auf der Rasenfläche."

Das sind zu wenige Angaben für einen Anfänger! Deswegen hoffe ich, dass ihr mir das genauer erklären könnt!


----------

